# ABC Double Header: Spurs @ Celtics | Lakers @ Cavaliers



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

@
















@


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

A fairly important bounce game for us today (the knicks dont count)


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

This is going to be a fun night.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Yeah, this is the best double header in a while. Great games.

And Beast, nice sig. :biggrin:


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Monster block by George Hill to end the first quarter! Boston leads 23-22.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Good game so far - Duncan's playing very well for the Spurs and Ray Allen is playing very well for the Celtics.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Rondo with another stupid play to close out the quarter...but yes, it was a good defensive play by Hill


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Damn, didn't realise it was on now. Glad I'm tuning in in time for 2nd quarter.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

What the hell Doc? What kind of logic is that? Pretty much explains why Rondo plays like a knuckle head so often.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Matt Bonner is KILLLLING


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Matt Bonner is playing extremely well right now for the Spurs.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Love how Ray was the best player on the floor, hitting shot after shot...just to get benched for the entire quarter


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Interesting point the commentators made: Celtics can live without Pierce, but they couldn't live without Rondo. Thoughts?


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Beast said:


> Interesting point the commentators made: Celtics can live without Pierce, but they couldn't live without Rondo. Thoughts?


They didn't make that point. They were quoting Doc.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Matt Bonner with 13 points already.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Beast said:


> Interesting point the commentators made: Celtics can live without Pierce, but they couldn't live without Rondo. Thoughts?


We can definitely survive without KG...He's the easiest to live without of the Big Three. Im not sure about Pierce though.

Rondo...wow, that puts House out of position starting at PG Id assume...that would be a problem


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Bonner is the leading scorer in the game - 16 points now! What the hell?!


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Matt Bonner for 3! He now has 16.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

lol i cant help but laugh at Bonner, even though he is completely killing is with 16 points


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

FreeMason Jr. said:


> They didn't make that point. They were quoting Doc.


Sorry, I didn't mean to put made, I meant to say quoted, my bad.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Marcus13 said:


> We can definitely survive without KG...He's the easiest to live without of the Big Three. Im not sure about Pierce though.
> 
> Rondo...wow, that puts House out of position starting at PG Id assume...that would be a problem


Celtics can't survive without Garnett.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Marcus13 said:


> lol i cant help but laugh at Bonner, even though he is completely killing is with 16 points


He is second in the league in 3pt%.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

FreeMason Jr. said:


> He is second in the league in 3pt%.


Im not even trying to disrespect his abilities as a player, he just a funny, entertaining player to watch. Someone you cant help but cheer for


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Celtics better wake the **** up, especially Paul. He's missed some very easy shots at the rim with little contact. The defense of the whole team is bad also.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Marcus13 said:


> Im not even trying to disrespect his abilities as a player, he just a funny, entertaining player to watch. Someone you cant help but cheer for


Are you laughing at his awkwardness then? Cause he does look out of place out there, especially when he chucks those 3's from his shoulder.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Basel said:


> Celtics can't survive without Garnett.


For 10 games was the question...we'd be fine. There are teams that would definitely give us fits but he'd be the second easiest player to do without (first being Perkins)


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

horrible call


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Marcus13 said:


> For 10 games was the question...we'd be fine. There are teams that would definitely give us fits but he'd be the second easiest player to do without (first being Perkins)


Gotcha; didn't hear the "10 games" part.

Given the two teams that are playing, this is a high scoring game!


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

FreeMason Jr. said:


> Are you laughing at his awkwardness then? Cause he does look out of place out there, especially when he chucks those 3's from his shoulder.


Exactly...I mean he doesnt look like he belongs on an NBA court in the first place...then he lets go of that jumper and its just lol worthy


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Marcus13 said:


> horrible call


It was a tough call to make, but Duncan did get hit on the elbow on the way up.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

So that's why Matt's playing so well. He has a lot of family up in the stands.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

That must be great for a player to hear from a coach: "Shoot when you're open, or you're out of the game." He has no 2nd thoughts about it, even if he's having a bad game.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Hopefully the Spurs come out of the locker room and play well to start the 3rd quarter - Boston usually has great 3rd quarters, and you know they're going to go on a run at some points. 

If I had it my way, both teams would lose, but under these circumstances, I hope the Spurs win.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

I totally missed this. Already halftime :eek8: Have there been no breaks at all ?


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

croco said:


> I totally missed this. Already halftime :eek8: Have there been no breaks at all ?


There was literally one commercial during the entire first quarter...it was very nice lol


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

There goes the lead.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Kendrick "**** these fools" Perkins takes the lead!


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Jesus Christ! Matt Bonner!


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Bonner banking in threes....smh


----------



## Jakain (Sep 8, 2006)

Awesome game for the Red Rocket. GO SPURS GO!


----------



## Full Effect (Dec 12, 2004)

4th 20 point game this season. Pop has really found a gem in him. I would never have guessed he would be playing this well. If the spurs win this game this would be a huge statement that they are not dead in a tuff western conference.


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

both games on ABC? Then why the hell is League Pass broadband only showing the Spurs/Celts game? F***!


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Two point game with a quarter to go. Let's go Celts!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Basel said:


> *Hopefully the Spurs come out of the locker room and play well to start the 3rd quarter - Boston usually has great 3rd quarters, and you know they're going to go on a run at some point. *
> 
> If I had it my way, both teams would lose, but under these circumstances, I hope the Spurs win.


...Come on Spurs...


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Good God, please let the bench do a decent job


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Hubie Brown is so incredibly annoying.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

The Clippers have a better bench than us


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Hard foul, but not a flagrant.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

I love that they're talking about my school right now 

Indiana stand up!


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Terrible travel call! Matt Bonner clearly had his hands on the ball.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

George Hill hitting a couple of big shots.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Tony Allen is feelin it today. The problem is when he usually isn't and plays the exact same way


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Thank goodness Pierce is subbing him out


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

That was a great pass from Rondo to KG for the dunk. Tie game. Great finish.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Duncan with the silencer!


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Bonner has had a few sickening flops today.


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

pierce is such a *****..lol


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Awesome *** game. This is good baskeball.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

And it has actually been pretty fast paced. So much for grind it out team.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Bonner needs to stay within his game.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Holy **** Bonner!!!


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Money Mason!!!


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Yes!


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Daaaamn Roger Mason


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

I literally shouted out loud.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Mason hits the 3!


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

roger mason is retarted clutch


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I was wrong about Roger Mason. Damn, guy is cold blooded.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Big Shot Rog???


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Damn, this **** is crazy.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

How the **** did he hit that shot. He has a lot of balls to take that shot as well. Oh well I guess it's like that 2 for 1 stuff.


----------



## Piolo_Pascual (Sep 13, 2006)

mason>jesus shuttlesworth


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Actually no wtf. It wasn't even a 2 for 1. How could he do that.


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

roger ****ing mason. Get a stop now


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

aznzen said:


> mason>jesus shuttlesworth


Sike


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Manu with the steal!


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

That should be a clear path foul. Good call.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Oh yikes.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

nevermind, sucks to lose the game because the ball slipped out yo hand but it is what it is


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

gino wow


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Ginobili!


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Spurs up 4 now 19 seconds left.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Ballgame.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Marcus13 said:


> nevermind, sucks to lose the game because the ball slipped out yo hand but it is what it is


At least you retracted your initial post. I was wondering what you were talking about.


----------



## Dream Hakeem (Apr 20, 2006)

Marcus13 said:


> nevermind, sucks to lose the game because the ball slipped out yo hand but it is what it is


lmao I liked your original post better eace:


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

F'n San Antonio, every time you count them out they just continue to hang on.


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

"what can you say now" lol


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

damn the Celtics just blew it... A clear path foul? What a bonehead move... Let him have the two.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

That's it, it's must be over now.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Good job House. NOT.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

FreeMason Jr. said:


> At least you retracted your initial post. I was wondering what you were talking about.


Haha i was just super mad and makin excuses for like five seconds but then logic kicked in lol


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Dream Hakeem said:


> lmao I liked your original post better eace:


:lol:


----------



## Piolo_Pascual (Sep 13, 2006)

these back to back home losses should wake danny ainge up. he needs to add another quality bench player before the deadline.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

That really sucks to lose a game because of 1 possession.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Marcus13 said:


> Haha i was just super mad and makin excuses for like five seconds but then logic kicked in lol


I don't blame you. That's two heart breaking losses at home in a row.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

11-0 run in 31 seconds. Has that ever happened before?


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

aznzen said:


> these back to back home losses should wake danny ainge up. he needs to add another quality bench player before the deadline.


**** that we lost to two elite teams and we had every oppurtunity to win them both.

Execution down the stretch just needs to be improved, and thats on the starters


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Stop fouling!


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

FreeMason Jr. said:


> I don't blame you. That's two heart breaking losses at home in a row.


And both on National TV


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Marcus13 said:


> lol - refs screw the Celtics for the second time in three games


----------



## Piolo_Pascual (Sep 13, 2006)

lakers yet again have shattered the celtics swagger:lol:



j/k guys


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Celtics just mugging guys.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Darth Bryant said:


>


Always a step ahead of me CDR..


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Dang, i retracted it like two seconds after and they still got to it lol


----------



## Piolo_Pascual (Sep 13, 2006)

Marcus13 said:


> **** that we lost to two elite teams and we had every oppurtunity to win them both.
> 
> Execution down the stretch just needs to be improved, and thats on the starters


i dont know man, i think you guys need another player to replace poseys production and hustle off the bench.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

aznzen said:


> i dont know man, i think you guys need another player to replace poseys production and hustle off the bench.


it'd be helpful. but there's not a great quality player out there that i see. I think Cassell needs to be worked back into the rotation


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Good job, Spurs.

Now it's time for the Lakers to take care of business in Cleveland! Huge game!


----------



## Dream Hakeem (Apr 20, 2006)

Marcus13 said:


> Dang, i retracted it like two seconds after and they still got to it lol


This is basketball not tennis!


1000th post :clap:


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

alright, time to move on to the next game.

Let's go Lakers! (feels weird to say)


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

The Spurs just won't go away. If there is a team that can beat the Lakers in the West, it is going to be them once again.


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

:clap:


----------



## Piolo_Pascual (Sep 13, 2006)

tim duncan is still the best big man in the game. if the lakers wont win it all this year, i hope the spurs does. they have one of the best and classiest superstar and coach in the league.


----------



## Piolo_Pascual (Sep 13, 2006)

Marcus13 said:


> Let's go Lakers! (feels weird to say)


:laugh:


----------



## Piolo_Pascual (Sep 13, 2006)

lakers win today or ill never post anything but "lebron is king and you suck arse" in this forum again.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Jesus Kobe was straight mugging LeBron... Finally got the whistle.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

What's up ladies?!


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Both teams look good offensively so far.


----------



## Piolo_Pascual (Sep 13, 2006)

kobe and gasol ownin the cavs in and out. good signs so far.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Neither team looks very interested in playing defense. Both teams look good offensively.


----------



## Piolo_Pascual (Sep 13, 2006)

kobe's getting mugged out there.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

The Cavs are a whole different team with Z back in the lineup.


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

this game is boring as hell, no D.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Kobe and LeBron are both getting mugged out there with no call. Defense has been crappy, offense has been solid.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> The Cavs are a whole different team with Z back in the lineup.


It's been great having Z back. I just want Delonte back. He makes such a big difference. 

Get well Brother Red!


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

How the hell did Pavlovic get that layup?


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Hell of a play by Pavlovic.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Oh great. 2 of our 3 SGs are hurt. 

The last thing we need is our 3rd one hurt.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Pavs was playing well..hopefully he can shake that off


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

WTF kind of mask is that? Wally looks like he's going skiing.

I hope Pavlovic isn't hurt. That would be a big blow, especially with West and Kinsey out. We'd have no SGs left...I can't picture "The Mask" playing 40minutes at this pace.


----------



## ChrisRichards (Jul 17, 2007)

told ya guys. Spurs with a healthy Ginobili are my favorites in the west.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Umm guarding Kobe with Gibson is not gonna work..


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Josh Powell is ***.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

God Varejao would have me wanting to punch him.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

aznzen said:


> lakers win today or ill never post anything but "lebron is king and you suck arse" in this forum again.


Can I hold you to that? 

Lol, Wally's mask. This should be a good game.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

I might have to try some of that Tuscany Lasagna from Pizza Hut...


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

The Lakers are really incredible offensively. So much firepower. I mean, even the best defense is going to have trouble stopping them.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Word. ^ They have so many people they can go to for points, it's scary.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Great pass by Farmar


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

They score, but they're a poor defensive team. So they'll keep teams in games with them.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Nice Sasha! Ariza with the finish.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Sasha to Trev, sweet move.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Why does Phil Jackson enjoy playing his 2nd unit so much.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

So weird seeing Mihm out there...


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Hickson went up and down. But Ariza with the oop from Vujacic. WTF was that Varejao? :lol:


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Is there a specific reason LeBron is in a full sweat-suit?


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Wally!!


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Wally World? Dude is ballin...


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Coatesvillain said:


> They score, but they're a poor defensive team. So they'll keep teams in games with them.


Their defense is not elite, certainly not poor either.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Wally for 3, nice start.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

It's Wally's World!!


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Why doesn't Wally's mask fit him properly? Rip's must be like tailor made.


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

LMAO "The Mask" doing his best MJ vs Blazers impression


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Wally should wear the mask from here on out. He is ballin right now.


----------



## SickGame (Jan 23, 2006)

Wally's a funny dude with his MJ vs Blazers impression. Gotta admit though, that last three point was killer, just flicked it up with no rhythm at all.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Wally is trash, he'll cool off, 3pt shooting keeping CLE in the game.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

That's a horrible call of Farmar on that and-1. All well, he missed it anyway.


----------



## SickGame (Jan 23, 2006)

Man, Odom is nice...


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

horrid d by the Lakers allowing Boobie to lay it in


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

When did Dan Gibson forget how to shoot?


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Gasol is amazing. He just owns us


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Smart foul by Farmar. LBJ puts that dunk down the crowd goes nuts


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Odom has got to stop pounding the ball. Too many damn dribbles.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Good foul by Farmar... I wonder what distance from the basket makes one thing a breakaway foul and the other just a regular foul?


----------



## SickGame (Jan 23, 2006)

Nice play by Farmar, saves it from the crowd igniting and possibly sparking a typical Cavs home run before the half.


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

Farmar got lucky there, if he hadn't knocked the ball out of bron's hands, it would have been an and-1 dunk for sure.


----------



## SickGame (Jan 23, 2006)

Big three...


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

What what a big play... 4 point play...


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

LOL Lebron bricks a FT and makes a fadeaway 3pter


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

How many times do we have to hear Odom go "OHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!" on a layup?


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

The Cavs are getting anything they want offensively.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Cavs are up 8 but the Lakers are still in great position because they are getting a ton of points in the paint. Cavs hitting alot of perimeter jumpers


----------



## SickGame (Jan 23, 2006)

Pretty ridiculous shot selection there by Lebron in hindsight.


----------



## SickGame (Jan 23, 2006)

Cavs getting killed in the paint.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Miss a ****ing shot Z.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Hibachi! said:


> How many times do we have to hear Odom go "OHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!" on a layup?


JVG always makes fun of Kobe for the 'verbal flop', but he might want to start taking a look at Odom there, lol.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Come on LeBron you have a wide open lane to the basket and you're taking jumpshots.


----------



## SickGame (Jan 23, 2006)

Nice play by Fish and nice seal off by Kobe
That was really nice...


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Cavs are 8-12 from 3, they'll have to cool off soon surely.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Kobe after Lebron's brick, "Anything you can do, I can do better"


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Mo should have alley ooped that.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Well that just ****ing blows. 61 points given up.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Big steal by Mo... Would have been sick if he could have tossed an oop to James but time was running out.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Big play by Mo (he almost blew that layup - looks like he landed funny) 

Good half by CLE


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

End of the 1st half, Cavs up 61-51.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Hahah trying to figure out what was going on cause he kicked me in the face. lol.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Nice play to end the half. Need to keep the pressure on in the second half.


----------



## SickGame (Jan 23, 2006)

Doubt they would've had enough time to run an off the backboard hoop.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

lmao @ Mo getting kicked in the face. Damn, Kobe with the Bruce Bowen kick! Ouch... He really needs to chill on that flailing. Has he learned nothing from the Ginobli incident?


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

lol he got kicked in the face. I thought something looked weird about that play.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

CLE is undefeated at home for a reason. If they stay hot we are doomed. Good offensive half so far.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Kobe should have spent less time trying to sell the foul, and more time trying to catch up and deter Mo from an easy basket.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Darth Bryant said:


> Kobe should have spent less time trying to sell the foul, and more time trying to catch up and deter Mo from an easy basket.


Agreed. Play the damn game.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Lakers aren't interested in going after rebounds; terrible end to that half. Stop giving up 3's - they never learn. Williams and Ilgauskas are ****ing killing us. Guard them.

If we can get off to a good start in the 3rd quarter, I'll be a little confident. But if the Cavs go another run before we do, I think that'll be it. 

Let's go Lakers!


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

Mo was long gone and Kobe had no chance to catch him. What he should have done is passed it earlier.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

thug_immortal8 said:


> Mo was long gone and Kobe had no chance to catch him. What he should have done is passed it earlier.


I've seen Kobe catch faster guys, and reject them.. (After being stripped).

He had no chance because he was 4 feet in the air flailing his legs and arms around trying to sell a foul.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

We are shooting well, but one thing that we have going for us is that Lebron hasn't really put much pressure on the Lakers yet. I'm hoping that if our shooting falls off Lebron will be there to step up to keep the pressure on. But then again, if our guys are going to be wide open, we might be able to shoot a really high percentage.

We really just need to step up our interior defense. We need to rotate a little more quickly underneath to avoid giving up the layups.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

lol, are they trying to sell this as a new interview?


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

lmao @ Bron making fun of Kobe...


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Glad we're all buddies..


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Brandname said:


> lol, are they trying to sell this as a new interview?


Yeah, seriously. If you're going to air an interview, try and get them together for one after the Olympics.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

8/12 3's for Cleveland; 1/6 for the Lakers.

Ugh.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Lebron and Kobe should just get a room together already... With all this *** kissing....


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Basel said:


> 8/12 3's for Cleveland; 1/6 for the Lakers.
> 
> Ugh.


The sad thing is that it's not like they are sizzling hot. Aside from those Wally shots, those threes have been wide open. You can't expect them to cool down if you don't guard them.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Are Kobe and Lebron secretly dating?


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Jeff van Gundy is hilarious. I love his brand of cynicism.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Great, Pavlovic isn't coming back.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Hahah, He's so good if I were his coach I'd be holding the bucket for him while he's vomiting.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Kobe is a beast!


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Ben Wallace. 

How do you miss a dunk like that, seriously? Ugh.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Walton domination. lol.


----------



## Full Effect (Dec 12, 2004)

Never seen Walton hit something like that before.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Cavs really come out of the gate firing on all cylinders.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Mike Brown doing the Phil..


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Kwame Brown is that you?


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

> That had to be the slowest game of 1 on 1..


:lol:


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

I used to hate JVG but he is a funny dude. He's grown on me. I enjoy his commentating now.


----------



## Full Effect (Dec 12, 2004)

S2theONIC said:


> I used to hate JVG but he is a funny dude. He's grown on me. I enjoy his commentating now.


I agree i can't see him ever playing basketball even though he did. He looks like he should be a lawyer or something.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

I wish Pav wouldn't of got hurt lol


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Wally's mask is the truth.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Full Effect said:


> I agree i can't see him ever playing basketball even though he did. He looks like he should be a lawyer or something.


He looks like the guy from the movie Ghost who teaches 
Patrick Swayze how to push cans around lol


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

lol at Odom screaming


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Will someone get Lamar Odom to shut the hell up on those layups? Jesus.


----------



## SickGame (Jan 23, 2006)

Odom is just so damn nice with it...


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Wally can't handle Odom.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Odom/Gasol= Balling


----------



## SickGame (Jan 23, 2006)

Haha, Wally, everytime he his a shot, I laugh.


----------



## SickGame (Jan 23, 2006)

Slash why was Walton in the post... he should've been on Wally who can only do one thing...


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

SickGame said:


> Haha, Wally, everytime he his a shot, I laugh.


Because he acts like a dufus?


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

I like what Phil is doing. If Wally is going to be in the game Phil is going to make him work on the defensive end as well were we know Wally is a liability.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

One thing I've noticed that's killing the Cavs is the lack of perimeter defense. Even Sasha is a pretty good perimeter defender. Delonte is excellent and Kinsey is very good as well. The problem is, they're all injured.

So whoever Wally is defending (or Gibson) is absolutely torching him. We need our perimeter defenders back so we can actually play defense like we did before the injuries. We look pretty porous right now.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Odom ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh! lmao


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Hahahaha


----------



## Piolo_Pascual (Sep 13, 2006)

this game has been a battle of the expiring contracts so far.


----------



## Piolo_Pascual (Sep 13, 2006)

ODUMB no mo


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Odom is beastin.


----------



## Piolo_Pascual (Sep 13, 2006)

Odom again. sweeeeeeettt potato


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

JJ Hickson has to be more aware there. That was a weak box out.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Kobe's jumper looks good, he's had a couple of shots go in and out but he is always right on line.


----------



## SickGame (Jan 23, 2006)

ODOM!
This might be the best performance by Odom I have ever seen...


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Lamar Odom>LeBron James.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Odom is beasting! What a 3rd qt for him.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Odom!!


----------



## Piolo_Pascual (Sep 13, 2006)

OH DAMN Odom! SON!


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I was just saying to Coates, that Hickson is not putting a body on Odom. You can't rebound like that at this level. You have to find a man to box out or that will keep happening.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

Looks like Odumb decided to stay home this afternoon. 

Mr. Odom in the building, swagga on a.....


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Phil needs to leave Odom in for the beginning of the 4th and ride out the energy he is bringing. Give him a rest in the middle then bring him back in for the final stretch.


----------



## CPIII (Jan 13, 2009)

Odom is just standing in the paint waiting for rebounds and passes. Can it get any easier?


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

What a disastrous quarter for Cleveland. We can't let Lamar Odom kill us like that. Hickson is really being worthless out there.


----------



## Piolo_Pascual (Sep 13, 2006)

Spaceman Spiff said:


> Looks like Odumb decided to stay home this afternoon.
> 
> Mr. Odom in the building, swagga on a.....


i dont know whats with odom, but he always plays exceptionally well around this time of the season (feb-april)



if he continues that in the playoffs, no one's stoppin da lakerz


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

What the hell is Cleveland booing about? It's Lakers ball anyways.


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

lol @ kobe facepalming.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

okay, now they have reason to boo.. Bad call..


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

I like the LeBron VI. They have some pretty nice and simple colorways.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Complain to the refs and they will call that crap on you.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Wow no whistle on Josh Powell after Mo Williams jumped on him. Come on LeBron Kobe's out go do your thing.


----------



## SickGame (Jan 23, 2006)

Mo definitely set himself up for that offensive foul call after *****ing about the Gasol call.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Have the Cavs been trailing at home in the 4th very often this season?

I wish there were somewhere I could go to find out this piece of information.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

SickGame said:


> Mo definitely set himself up for that offensive foul call after *****ing about the Gasol call.


lol that's all that needs to be said about the state of officiating in the NBA.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Brandname said:


> Have the Cavs been trailing at home in the 4th very often this season?
> 
> I wish there were somewhere I could go to find out this piece of information.


TNT said it's only the fourth time this season, Cavs had gone into the fourth Q trailing when at home.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Second unit doing a great job against a few Cleveland key players, although with a bit of help from the officials.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Mike Brown really dropped the ball tonight. He left a rookie to get raped by Odom for like 6 possessions in a row. He has coached a really bad game tonight.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Brandname said:


> lol that's all that needs to be said about the state of officiating in the NBA.


That;s the thing though, the refs have their ego's 2. Stuff that they normally let go they will call if you piss them off.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Darth Bryant said:


> TNT said it's only the fourth time this season, Cavs had gone into the fourth Q trailing when at home.


I was being sarcastic. Mike Breen has said it like 8 times in a row.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Darth Bryant said:


> TNT said it's only the fourth time this season, Cavs had gone into the fourth Q trailing when at home.


I was being sarcastic. Mike Breen has said it like 8 times in a row.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

So you let them play most of the game, then call bull**** touch fouls towards the end of the game?


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Some of these Lakers need to stop yelling on lay ups.


----------



## Piolo_Pascual (Sep 13, 2006)

wow that was not a foul on farmar


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

lol @ Josh Powell.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

The L Train.


----------



## Piolo_Pascual (Sep 13, 2006)

ariza!


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

I can't believe the Lakers have held on, even putting a bit of space with Kobe and Odom sitting in so far the entire fourth.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Nice save by the Cavs. What a block by Z.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Sugarhill Gang ftw!


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Cavs in an unusual position being down in the 4th at home. Thanks again, Mike Breen.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Odom is single handled raping the Cavs front court right now..... Where is this Lamar all season?


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

derek fisher kills me with those ******* shots.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Darth Bryant said:


> TNT said it's only the fourth time this season, Cavs had gone into the fourth Q trailing when at home.


I was being sarcastic. Mike Breen has said it like 8 times in a row.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

yee


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Great shot by Kobe.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

I literally shouted holy ****.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Kobe omg


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Hello Kobe.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

That was simply an amazing shot by Kobe.


----------



## Piolo_Pascual (Sep 13, 2006)

kobe over lebron :lol: sick


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Can't defend that shot.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

I never realized how annoying Lamar Odom is, lol.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Some might call that shot poor shot selection for Kobe others will call it ChrisRichards tell me how my *** tastes?


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Brandname said:


> I never realized how annoying Lamar Odom is, lol.


If I were a Cavs fan I'd hate Lamar about now too.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

That wasn't a foul on AV


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

What an embarrassing call by the refs there.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Darth Bryant said:


> If I were a Cavs fan I'd hate Lamar about now too.


No, not because of the game (although he played an amazing game). Just the fact that he screams all the time for no reason. It reminds me of KG.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

LeBrick James.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

I would let Lebron shoot that three all night long.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Lakers give up 61 in the 1st half 28 in the 2nd so far, makes no sense at all.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

I'm a bit surprised we didn't lose at home earlier during this stretch of injuries. The Lakers just came out and played better tonight. Good game.


----------



## Piolo_Pascual (Sep 13, 2006)

horrible performance by lebron. odom to cavaliers fans...suck diz nuts


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

damn kobe looks like sh*t


----------



## Piolo_Pascual (Sep 13, 2006)

Brandname said:


> No, not because of the game (although he played an amazing game). Just the fact that he screams all the time for no reason. It reminds me of KG.


fyi: lamar does not scream all the time. if anything this is the lamar odom the lakers has been asking all along...


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

Brandname said:


> I'm a bit surprised we didn't lose at home earlier during this stretch of injuries. The Lakers just came out and played better tonight. Good game.


I think it's better to take the loss now, get over that hump, re-rack it and keep going again.


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

Thanks Wally, no need to foul.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Why does Lamar look like he's about to cry.


----------



## lakegz (Mar 31, 2004)

Goes to show you how selfish Kobe really is when he's playing out there barely able to stand up straight. He shoulda sat down and let his teammates get some playing time but we all know that he would never let anyone else get the attention with the game on national tv.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Lakers beat the best on the road. Perfect road trip with the loss of their big man Bynum. Kobe Bryant still the best player in the game. Big props to Goods for his game today, and against Boston.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Pathetic effort by the Cavs today. How is a team with Varejao, Wallace, James, and Z going to get outrebounded by Lamar Odom and Pau Gasol? That's just coming out and not playing hard. And Lebron, don't know what was up with him. Someone should have checked to see if he had the flu too.

Cavs missed Delonte West in this matchup, because they could have slid Lebron down on Odom in the fourth, if they had West, but they didn't have West or Pavlovic. Of course, one would think Varejao could keep Odom off the boards.

If Lamar Odom is a 20/20 guy, there's no way you can beat the Lakers.

I still hope the Cavs upgrade the roster a bit. They need one more guy on Mo Williams level out there.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Well I guess we can expect the influx of the usual trolls here soon. Here's to hoping they'll be kept in check.

Good game this afternoon, Lakers. Hopefully we'll be meeting in the playoffs.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

The Lakers were too physical for the Cavs. They had no answer for Odom.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

6-0 on the road trip with consecutive wins over Boston and Cleveland. I am thrilled to death to see the Lakers put this together after losing Bynum again.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Spaceman Spiff said:


> The Lakers were too physical for the Cavs. They had no answer for Odom.


They barely even needed Kobe. Gasol played well too. Got the ball deep in the post too much for a team that prides itself on it's defense. The Cavs bigs basically didn't show up today. Not Varejao, not Z(except as a Jumpshooter), Not Ben Wallace, Not Lebron, not Hickson. Just a collective non-performance. Only guys who showed up to play were Mo Williams and Wally Szerbiak.

Oh well. If you're going to blow your home winning streak, at least do it to the best team in the league.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

In my opinion, a big turning point for us was the loss of Sasha. He had been doing a decent job on Kobe, especially since Kobe wasn't 100%. If he had been able to play in the second half, we could have kept him on Kobe and Lebron could have matched up with Lamar. Instead, Lebron had to slide down on Kobe and Varejao/Hickson just got absolutely murdered today.

Who would have expected that Lamar Odom would be the best player playing today?


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

would could of should of. All that matter is a Lakers team with an unhealthy Kobe Bryant in both games against the Cavs beat them. Now the Lakers with out Bynum, and an unhealthy Kobe beat the Cavs in Cleveland, which nobody else was able to do this season. Hmm maybe people should just give the Lakers their props, and admit openly they are the best team in the league top to bottom.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Credit to the Lakers and Phil Jackson. Jackson doubled Lebron and made him a passer and Lebron didn't handle it well when he needed to be aggresive.

I don't think we're beating the Lakers w/o trade if we meet them in the Finals. Odom has just killed us this year and we have no who can match up with him except Lebron and he has to guard Kobe. We need another defensive big in the worst way as Ben Wallace is ****ing done (those blown layups really turned the tide: basically an 8 point switch - 4 points loss to the Cavs and the Lakers got easy oint 4 the other way)


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Great game! Big win! 6-0 on out road trip baby!


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Kobe sparked our run in the beg of the 3rd and after that it was all Lamar/Gasol. Kobe is a beast, that shot he made over Lebron was insane.
One thing that I don't get is why Lebron chose to be a jump shooter today when he is one of the best dribble drive/finishers in the league.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

What a game! Go Lakers!


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

S2theONIC said:


> Kobe sparked our run in the beg of the 3rd and after that it was all Lamar/Gasol. Kobe is a beast, that shot he made over Lebron was insane.
> One thing that I don't get is why Lebron chose to be a jump shooter today when he is one of the best dribble drive/finishers in the league.


He played like **** but again I credit the Lakers. Ariza and Kobe did a good job on him and then Jackson basically baited him into passing as he came with double either up top or had the defense swung to his side. Lebron did a good job passing but didn't figure out how to score on the D


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

I'm waiting for the haters to come in and try to criticize Kobe.


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

He didn't choose to be a jumpshooter, he just simply missed about 8 or 9 five footers.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

23AJ said:


> would could of should of. All that matter is a Lakers team with an unhealthy Kobe Bryant in both games against the Cavs beat them. Now the Lakers with out Bynum, and an unhealthy Kobe beat the Cavs in Cleveland, which nobody else was able to do this season. Hmm maybe people should just give the Lakers their props, and admit openly they are the best team in the league top to bottom.


???

I was giving a little analysis on what I thought a big turning point in this game was for the Cavs. Was it too deep for you? I gave a lot of credit to the Lakers and said that they were definitely the better team today. They deserved to win this game 100%.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Lebron missed a lot of the layups he usually hits today. I don't know whether something was wrong or something, but so many of those layups were just way off. Oh well, it happens I guess.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Yeah i counted at least 3 or 4 drives that were missed by Lebron. Our rotations today were actually pretty good and we contested without fouling.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Great game, not surprised by the Lakers anymore. They're just damn good. 

Laker haters cry for yet another night.


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

How does the MVP race look now?


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Also, for a team with only one legit superstar (though Mo is a legit All Star despite the snub), the Cavs have a ton of great role players even though some of them didn't play well today. They could have used West for this one. Is he back in a month?


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

MojoPin said:


> How does the MVP race look now?


I think it's gotta go 

1) Lebron
2) Kobe
3) Dwight
4) CP3

Although I don't know whether to put Paul at 3 or 4. His individual season sure has been spectacular.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I'm not sure how we held the Cavs to 30 points in the 2nd half, but that's absolutely incredible.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Cap said:


> Also, for a team with only one legit superstar (though Mo is a legit All Star despite the snub), the Cavs have a ton of great role players even though some of them didn't play well today. They could have used West for this one. Is he back in a month?


He should be back after the all star break.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Basel said:


> I'm not sure how we held the Cavs to 30 points in the 2nd half, but that's absolutely incredible.


Mike Brown has improved greatly, but one big criticism of him that still remains is his complete inability to adjust on the fly. This hurt us when we didn't have Sasha back for the second half. He didn't know what to do, and we were just discombobulated the entire second half. Very frustrating to watch. And several times he needed to take a time out but just never did.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

He was a bit of a jump shooter today. Maybe because he was so passive it seemed like he was just jump shooting. I agree that we did a good job doubling and rotating to Lebron. I wish we would of seen the Wally vs. Morrison match up today, lol jk.


----------



## CPIII (Jan 13, 2009)

These games are not disappointing. Damn.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

LeBron James 2-8 from the 3 point shot. Will LeBron always be a 3 point chucker ? I realize he get's on roll's some times, but he doesn't seem to manage his weaknesses very well.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Umm Mojopin come on man, implying Kobe is MVP because the Lakers won today is silly. ODOM was the best player on the floor. Doesn't he deserve credit for the win? Friggin guy had 28pts and 17 rebs.


----------



## Full Effect (Dec 12, 2004)

LeBron seemed like he was the one that was sick. Kobe played great in my opinion he is the MVP and the best player in the NBA not just cuz today. Great games.


----------



## Full Effect (Dec 12, 2004)

Odom needed a game like this. I'm glad his attitude changed from a downer to a positive guy the lakers needed that.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Brandname said:


> ???
> 
> I was giving a little analysis on what I thought a big turning point in this game was for the Cavs. Was it too deep for you? I gave a lot of credit to the Lakers and said that they were definitely the better team today. They deserved to win this game 100%.


When people use injuries it seems like an excuse to me. The Cavs were lacking key players, and so were the Lakers. Not to mention the best player on team LA barely played, and was sick. This game was a pretty fair game as far as having their full squads together, To me it's obvious LA is the best team in the league top to bottom. Lakers second unit + Odom had as big of an impact on winning this game as anybody. Ariza's defense might also get over looked, he's freaky athletic with a great nose for the ball and tough as nails. Him guarding Kobe every day in practice no doubt is going to help make him one of the elite defenders in the league.


----------



## Full Effect (Dec 12, 2004)

23AJ said:


> When people use injuries it seems like an excuse to me. The Cavs were lacking key players, and so were the Lakers. Not to mention the best player on team LA barely played, and was sick. This game was a pretty fair game as far as having their full squads together, To me it's obvious LA is the best team in the league top to bottom. Lakers second unit + Odom had as big of an impact on winning this game as anybody. Ariza's defense might also get over looked, he's freaky athletic with a great nose for the ball and tough as nails. Him guarding Kobe every day in practice no doubt is going to help make him one of the elite defenders in the league.


Well put i agree the lakers are the best team top to bottom in the NBA but they are still beatable so don't get to excited.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Ariza did a great job on Lebron and after watching these two games, I think it would be foolish to suggest that the Lakers wouldn't be favored in a 7 game series against the Cavs. But the Cavs were down 3 guards but the second half and that did hurt there rotations. Ironically the loss of Bynum doesn't seem to hurt the Lakers against the Cavs because that just means more time to Odom who roasted anyone the Cavs put on him anyway. Without our perimeter defenders we can't put Lebron on Odom.

Oh well: injuries happen and clearly the Lakers handled it better. They're clearly the favorites now unless Ferry can pull a trade. It will suck to lose Wally though to get a big, I'd rather trade Big Ben. He's the real one who cost us the game (8 point swing on those two layups he missed)


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Full Effect said:


> Well put i agree the lakers are the best team top to bottom in the NBA but they are still beatable so don't get to excited.


I completely agree, they could even lose in the playoffs before making the finals. My point though is to give that squad their props. Outside of Kobe, and LA fans nobody thought they were going to beat the Cavs in Cleveland today. Since they did though, and since their recent history in knocking off every team on their road trip that included their arch rival Celtics. I think it's time to give LA their props as the best team in the league right now.


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

HB said:


> Umm Mojopin come on man, implying Kobe is MVP because the Lakers won today is silly. ODOM was the best player on the floor. Doesn't he deserve credit for the win? Friggin guy had 28pts and 17 rebs.



It's a two man race. LeBron played poor games both times against L.A. Kobe out performed him both times, and he was injured once, and sick the other time.

Instead of it being - 1. LeBron 2. Kobe - for me, its now 1. Kobe 2. LeBron.

Best player on the best team.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

MojoPin said:


> It's a two man race. LeBron played poor games both times against L.A. Kobe out performed him both times, and he was injured once, and sick the other time.
> 
> Instead of it being - 1. LeBron 2. Kobe - for me, its now 1. Kobe 2. LeBron.
> 
> Best player on the best team.


It's true LeBron has had a few sub par games on national television lately. The two Laker games, and the Orlando Magic game were all really weak, and all very important game's in the standings that will have huge impact on seedings for the playoffs, and obviously more of a test when playing against quality teams versus the weaker teams in the league. The second half of the season hasn't gone quite as smoothly for LBJ as the 1st half did.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

If votes were sent in today, LeBron would win. He's still #1 in the MVP standings in my opinion.

But you never know what might happen. Kobe could make it very interesting.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

23AJ said:


> When people use injuries it seems like an excuse to me. The Cavs were lacking key players, and so were the Lakers. Not to mention the best player on team LA barely played, and was sick. This game was a pretty fair game as far as having their full squads together, To me it's obvious LA is the best team in the league top to bottom. Lakers second unit + Odom had as big of an impact on winning this game as anybody. Ariza's defense might also get over looked, he's freaky athletic with a great nose for the ball and tough as nails. Him guarding Kobe every day in practice no doubt is going to help make him one of the elite defenders in the league.


Excactly. While having West could have helped. What lost the game was the Cavs front line just not showing up. Gasol and Odom had their way with every single big on the Cavs roster. Which just should not happen, if you're the Cavs and you want to contend for an NBA title.

And if you want to do MVP voting because of this game, then the MVP is Lamar Odom. Almost a 20/20 game. His third quarter was what won the game.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

futuristxen said:


> Excactly. While having West could have helped. What lost the game was the Cavs front line just not showing up. Gasol and Odom had their way with every single big on the Cavs roster. Which just should not happen, if you're the Cavs and you want to contend for an NBA title.
> 
> And if you want to do MVP voting because of this game, then the MVP is Lamar Odom. Almost a 20/20 game. His third quarter was what won the game.


Right, the Lakers are definitely growing up in their physical play in front of all of us. They were able to sustain the grind in Boston, and actually convincingly beat the Cavs today. You have to definitely take your hat's off to Odom, and you are correct he was the MVP today, but a body of collection of work is what will make an MVP for the season, LeBron wins the 1st half, but the second half of the season I would Say Kobe has been more impressive. It will simply come down to team records by the end of the year IMO.


----------



## Ras (Jul 25, 2005)

This is how I look at it: their team records are more or less the same, but Kobe definitely has a more talented supporting cast. So, this makes me believe LeBron is doing more individually to get his team to that level.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

futuristxen said:


> Excactly. While having West could have helped. *What lost the game was the Cavs front line just not showing up. * Gasol and Odom had their way with every single big on the Cavs roster. Which just should not happen, if you're the Cavs and you want to contend for an NBA title.
> 
> And if you want to do MVP voting because of this game, then the MVP is Lamar Odom. Almost a 20/20 game. His third quarter was what won the game.


In the 2nd half. In the first half, the reason we were losing the game and got down 10 was because the Cavs' front line WAS showing up and the Lakers' front line wasn't. 3rd quarter started, and that completely changed.

By showing up, I'm not talking about just scoring, either. I'm talking about hustle plays, rebounding, defense, etc.


----------



## Ras (Jul 25, 2005)

23AJ said:


> Right, the Lakers are definitely growing up in their physical play in front of all of us. They were able to sustain the grind in Boston, and actually convincingly beat the Cavs today. You have to definitely take your hat's off to Odom, and you are correct he was the MVP today, but a body of collection of work is what will make an MVP for the season, LeBron wins the 1st half, but the second half of the season I would Say Kobe has been more impressive. It will simply come down to team records by the end of the year IMO.


It's worth noting that the second half of the season has just begun; it's not even the all-star break yet.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

By the way, I think that was the first Cavs game I've seen in which LeBron James didn't have a dunk.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Ras said:


> This is how I look at it: their team records are more or less the same, but Kobe definitely has a more talented supporting cast. So, this makes me believe LeBron is doing more individually to get his team to that level.


A talented team has never been counted against an MVP, and it won't again. Steve Nash anyone ? 

That being said, the Cavs are easily top 5 team in talent, it's not LeBron and nobodies anymore. Actually if you watched the game today, LeBron played poor, and it was his teammates, like Z, Mo, and Wally who kept the Cavs in it. Plus you add to the fact the Cavs get deeper with West, and the Lakers got less deep with losing Bynum. Even though I consider the Lakers still the most talented team in the league top to bottom. It's not like there is some huge gap between the Cavs and Lakers. The reason the Cavs are such an elite team, is because LeBron actually has a great team around him.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Ras said:


> It's worth noting that the second half of the season has just begun; it's not even the all-star break yet.


It's worth to note that the all star break isn't when the second half beings. There is only 82 games in a regular season.


----------



## Full Effect (Dec 12, 2004)

They did bring in Mo Williams who is a stud. Z is going to help in the long run and now if they can just trade Ben Wallace they could get another big who could make a difference for that team.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Basel said:


> In the 2nd half. In the first half, the reason we were losing the game and got down 10 was because the Cavs' front line WAS showing up and the Lakers' front line wasn't. 3rd quarter started, and that completely changed.
> 
> By showing up, I'm not talking about just scoring, either. I'm talking about hustle plays, rebounding, defense, etc.


Those two blown dunks by Wallace were devastating to the Cavs. Lebron was playing well up that point finding open people and bam Ben blows those layups. The problem was AV's offense sucks and then Hickson just got his *** handed to him by Odom. I meant that was as bad as I've seen rookie get beat down in a long time in any single game. With those two layups and Z missing FT's not only would have that pushed the Cavs lead to 9 instead of 3 at that point but the offense would have still worked. Once those big men stopped being even a threat downlow that's when Lebron also became ineffective because he was passive and the Lakers made sure the defense was tilted towards him.

With West adn Pavs back I think we could go small and be effective against the Odom lineup but again injuries happen. The only way I see is hanging with the Lakers is if we play Lebron on Odom and either West/Pavs does a decent job on Kobe. That's a hard scenario that favors the Lakers clearly.

This changes if the Cavs can add another decent big


----------



## Full Effect (Dec 12, 2004)

Trade Ben. You know he is a dud he isn't Defensive player of the year anymore. Shoot you guys need a quick big who can run the floor and finish in the open court not a big dude with an afro that used to be good at blocking shots.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Ben Wallace actually has been playing really well for the Cavs this year. Problem with Ben with his injuries age, is he's going to have some off nights. Also Ben has always been notorious for missing bunnies. I'm sure it aggravates Cavs fans, but Big Ben has been doing that his whole career.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Odom has been great these last few games, he's finally starting to live up to my expectations for the year.


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

croco said:


> The Spurs just won't go away. If there is a team that can beat the Lakers in the West, it is going to be them once again.


for real. they are like the undead. or as a matter of fact, the Jason Voorhees films. just when you think the franchise has been put to rest, out comes another sequel. kind of irked I missed that game, two powerhouses going at it.

...maybe next time.


----------



## Ras (Jul 25, 2005)

23AJ said:


> A talented team has never been counted against an MVP, and it won't again. Steve Nash anyone ?


When was I counting it against him? I said if his record is the same as LeBron even though he has better teammates, he shouldn't get it. That imply James is doing more.



> That being said, the Cavs are easily top 5 team in talent, it's not LeBron and nobodies anymore. Actually if you watched the game today, LeBron played poor, and it was his teammates, like Z, Mo, and Wally who kept the Cavs in it. Plus you add to the fact the Cavs get deeper with West, and the Lakers got less deep with losing Bynum. Even though I consider the Lakers still the most talented team in the league top to bottom. It's not like there is some huge gap between the Cavs and Lakers. The reason the Cavs are such an elite team, is because LeBron actually has a great team around him.


I actually didn't mean to imply he has a bad team, but I definitely consider it a step down from the Lakers. You can't really just say, "the Lakers lost Bynum and the Cavs are getting West back," and imply that they're better because that doesn't actually speak to the whole of the talent on either team. The Lakers have Gasol, who is unquestionably better then anyone on the Cavs roster outside of LeBron. They also have Odom, who's a good 3rd (4th if Bynum returns) option. He's soft mentally yes, but still a good player. West and Mo and good players, and great around LeBron, but they're much more like role-players then a player of Gasol's caliber. Don't get me wrong, LeBron has a good, fitting team around him with players like Z, Varejao, Mo, West and so on, but the talent isn't in the same tier as the Lakers in my eyes. They're all just good role-players, whereas Kobe has/had Gasol/Bynum, who are more then just "role-players," as well as a great supporting cast overall (and a coach with 9 rings). Though I guess Bynum only really started to put it together a couple games before going down.

I guess my point is, though the Cavs still have a good team, but I think the Lakers just have a step up in talent and personnel.


----------



## Ras (Jul 25, 2005)

23AJ said:


> It's worth to note that the all star break isn't when the second half beings. There is only 82 games in a regular season.


True as that may be, the Cavs for example have only played 49 games. That's only 8 off of the middle. With over 30 games left, I think the second half has barely begun.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Who could have predictd LA winning @ Boston & Cleveland, yet those wins having 0 impact(if not a negative impact) on Kobe's standing in the MVP race? :laugh:. He SUCKS against Boston, yet his teammates pull off the victory. He's hardly a factor against Cleveland, yet his teammates pull off the victory. Unbelievable. These are the league's 2 best teams outside of LA. Both had ridiculous streaks going. And LA ends both with Kobe either sucking or not being much of a factor. How ridiculously talented and well coached is this LAKER team?


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Ras said:


> I actually didn't mean to imply he has a bad team, but I definitely consider it a step down from the Lakers. You can't really just say, "the Lakers lost Bynum and the Cavs are getting West back," and imply that they're better because that doesn't actually speak to the whole of the talent on either team. The Lakers have Gasol, who is unquestionably better then anyone on the Cavs roster outside of LeBron. They also have Odom, who's a good 3rd (4th if Bynum returns) option. He's soft mentally yes, but still a good player. West and Mo and good players, and great around LeBron, but they're much more like role-players then a player of Gasol's caliber. Don't get me wrong, LeBron has a good, fitting team around him with players like Z, Varejao, Mo, West and so on, but the talent isn't in the same tier as the Lakers in my eyes. They're all just good role-players, whereas Kobe has/had Gasol/Bynum, who are more then just "role-players," as well as a great supporting cast overall (and a coach with 9 rings). Though I guess Bynum only really started to put it together a couple games before going down.
> 
> I guess my point is, though the Cavs still have a good team, but I think the Lakers just have a step up in talent and personnel.


Well...

I pretty much agree, but Z doesn't get enough credit it by you and very few people on this board outside the hardcore Cavs fan. Z was an all star player in the NBA before LeBron James was out of high school. LeBron didn't make Z into the great player that he is, all that credit goes to Z. Mo Williams IMO is an all star, just as much as it is anyone that plays with him on the Cavs apparently, and actually a lot of people on this board I think believe that Mo had an all star break out season, plus helped the Cavs to the best record in the league ( that was until they lost today). That being said you can talk up the Lakers roster all you wan't, but you don't need to. If you read my first post clearly you can see that I said the Lakers even with losing Bynum are still the best team in the league top to bottom. However with Bynum on the Lakers would truly make the talent disparity a wider gap. With Bynum gone, with Kobe sick today, and the Cavs having nearly a full roster to support LBJ, I was more impressed with Mo and Z's game than I was LBJ. So IMO the Cavs are not as deep as the lakers, but there are a lot of teams in the NBA that have stars that would love to have the depth of the Cavs. IMO the Cavs are easily a top 5 team in the league in talent, than add to that the second best player in the game IMO I think that put's you right at the top of the league in talent.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

SPMJ said:


> Who could have predictd LA winning @ Boston & Cleveland, yet those wins having 0 impact(if not a negative impact) on Kobe's standing in the MVP race? :laugh:. He SUCKS against Boston, yet his teammates pull off the victory. He's hardly a factor against Cleveland, yet his teammates pull off the victory. Unbelievable. These are the league's 2 best teams outside of LA. Both had ridiculous streaks going. And LA ends both with Kobe either sucking or not being much of a factor. How ridiculously talented and well coached is this LAKER team?


Was waiting for you to post in here. You didn't disappoint.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

SPMJ said:


> Who could have predictd LA winning @ Boston & Cleveland, yet those wins having 0 impact(if not a negative impact) on Kobe's standing in the MVP race? :laugh:. He SUCKS against Boston, yet his teammates pull off the victory. He's hardly a factor against Cleveland, yet his teammates pull off the victory. Unbelievable. These are the league's 2 best teams outside of LA. Both had ridiculous streaks going. And LA ends both with Kobe either sucking or not being much of a factor. How ridiculously talented and well coached is this LAKER team?


At one time, you actually tried to objectively hate. Now you're just a circus act.


----------



## Piolo_Pascual (Sep 13, 2006)

SPMJ said:


> Who could have predictd LA winning @ Boston & Cleveland, yet those wins having 0 impact(if not a negative impact) on Kobe's standing in the MVP race? :laugh:. He SUCKS against Boston, yet his teammates pull off the victory. He's hardly a factor against Cleveland, yet his teammates pull off the victory. Unbelievable. These are the league's 2 best teams outside of LA. Both had ridiculous streaks going. And LA ends both with Kobe either sucking or not being much of a factor. How ridiculously talented and well coached is this LAKER team?


lebron had a stinker game and the cavs were leading and were also within strking distance to beat a sixk kobe bryant and his lakers. what does that tell you about bron?


----------



## CPIII (Jan 13, 2009)

Is it too late to become a Lakers fan?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

CPIII said:


> Is it too late to become a Lakers fan?


It's never too late to hop on the bandwagon - just don't pretend you've been a fan all along like some people.

eace:


----------



## CPIII (Jan 13, 2009)

I've watched them since I was 5. They've been my team for years.. what are you talking about?

I'm probably the biggest laker fan on here.

I was kidding about being a fan of them though. You can have em. I have no knowledge of them at all, tbh.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

SPMJ said:


> Who could have predictd LA winning @ Boston & Cleveland, yet those wins having 0 impact(if not a negative impact) on Kobe's standing in the MVP race? :laugh:. He SUCKS against Boston, yet his teammates pull off the victory. He's hardly a factor against Cleveland, yet his teammates pull off the victory. Unbelievable. These are the league's 2 best teams outside of LA. Both had ridiculous streaks going. And LA ends both with Kobe either sucking or not being much of a factor. How ridiculously talented and well coached is this LAKER team?


I'm starting to wonder if everything that you post is sarcastic.


----------



## CPIII (Jan 13, 2009)

SPMJ, it seems like you just look at the end box scores, than the actual games.


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

I'm not sure how that guy hasn't been on my ignore list all these years, but its time to rectify that situation.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

SPMJ said:


> Who could have predictd LA winning @ Boston & Cleveland, yet those wins having 0 impact(if not a negative impact) on Kobe's standing in the MVP race? :laugh:. He SUCKS against Boston, yet his teammates pull off the victory. He's hardly a factor against Cleveland, yet his teammates pull off the victory. Unbelievable. These are the league's 2 best teams outside of LA. Both had ridiculous streaks going. And LA ends both with Kobe either sucking or not being much of a factor. How ridiculously talented and well coached is this LAKER team?


lmao, the other day I had to put you in your place, I tucked you into bed after disproving your post about Gasol being our MVP and what did you do? you crawled back into your I hate Kobe/Lakers pajamas and went to sleep. Your logic is so off it makes me laugh. I suggest you keep away from posting about our team if you have no knowledge of them. Then again, it's prob expected that you would posts such crap with a scree-name of SPMJ.


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

Gasol is MVP of Lakers. before him, it was Bynum. before that, it was Odom. see a pattern there?


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

The thing I dislike the most about that SPMJ clown is that he posts his crap then he runs away for week then does it again. At-least he's consistent with his hate.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

SPMJ said:


> Who could have predictd LA winning @ Boston & Cleveland, yet those wins having 0 impact(if not a negative impact) on Kobe's standing in the MVP race? :laugh:. He SUCKS against Boston, yet his teammates pull off the victory. He's hardly a factor against Cleveland, yet his teammates pull off the victory. Unbelievable. These are the league's 2 best teams outside of LA. Both had ridiculous streaks going. And LA ends both with Kobe either sucking or not being much of a factor. How ridiculously talented and well coached is this LAKER team?


Lol, SPMJ is a known Kobe hater.... 

It's amazing to see soo many sweeps b/ween top 5 teams who have played each other @ least twice. Fact is, L.A. is the only team to sweep both Boston and Cleveland this year so far... The Magic are the only team to sweep both L.A. and San Antonio.... Boston has swept the Magic so far... Who have Cleveland swept in the top 5 that has propelled Lebron James to this 'untouchable MVP' state that he's in, SPMJ? Since you got all the answers?? Because I dont know what you're trying to say??


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

SPMJ has been fighting and losing the anti Kobe war for years, lol

Kobe has staked his claim to the top spot in the MVP catergory.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Look at SPMJ's signature... even that is a swipe at Kobe as pathetic as it is.


----------



## ChrisRichards (Jul 17, 2007)

When Udonis Haslem re-signed with the HEAT for less money, he said :

"I want to enjoy getting easy shots next to Shaq for the next few years"

It's a well known fact that Shaq, during his prime, made the game easier for any team he played on. 

I guess SPMJ's quote COULD be taken as a slight to Kobe, but it's a factual statement that was widely known as true during Shaq's prime.

Anyway, my position is LeBron is MVP. LeBron's Cavs are right there with the Lakers in team record, but the Lakers have a far superior cast than the Cavs do. I mean, you have Gasol and then you have Odom coming off the freaking bench. Odom is a starter most anywhere else in the league.

I am sick and tired of putting Laker fans on ignore when I see crap like Gasol sucks/Odom sucks. What do you expect out of them? They are both capable scorers, who can each put up at LEAST 18 ppg and 9+ RPG at 50% FG. You want them to be All-NBA defenders too? really now. The Lakers are stacked more than anyone.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

in other news, al jefferson just fandangled his knee against the hornets, he was in serious pain before being helped to the locker room.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

ChrisRichards said:


> Anyway, my position is LeBron is MVP. LeBron's Cavs are right there with the Lakers in team record, but the *Lakers have a far superior cast than the Cavs do*. I mean, you have Gasol and then you have Odom coming off the freaking bench. Odom is a starter most anywhere else in the league.
> 
> .


Are you predicting that Lebron will win or that you feel lebron should win because Tim duncan, Kevin Garnett, Steve Nash, Dirk Novitski, and Kobe Bryant have all won the mvp for the exact opposite reason you are presenting.....


----------



## Affirmative Action (Aug 15, 2007)

The King exposed yet again. I love how he's so confident shooting those jumpers. At this point everyone should start questioning Lebron's work ethic. The guy has simply not improved any aspect of his offensive game. He doesnt have a jumper nor even a post-up game. This is why the guy wont win anything soon. The Lakers for one has figured him out and have assigned magnificent rotations to block him from entering the paint, kudos to Jackson.`


----------



## Affirmative Action (Aug 15, 2007)

MojoPin said:


> How does the MVP race look now?


Lebron can bring that cute little trophy home. Everyone knows Kobe is the best player in the L, and thats all that matters.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

The One said:


> Are you predicting that Lebron will win or that you feel lebron should win because Tim duncan, Kevin Garnett, Steve Nash, Dirk Novitski, and Kobe Bryant have all won the mvp for the exact opposite reason you are presenting.....


Even the guy in his avatar, won MVPs playing next to three players who were all stars or all stars the season after he retired and won 55 games without him.


----------



## rayz789 (Oct 30, 2008)

Affirmative Action said:


> The King exposed yet again. I love how he's so confident shooting those jumpers. At this point everyone should start questioning Lebron's work ethic. The guy has simply not improved any aspect of his offensive game. He doesnt have a jumper nor even a post-up game. This is why the guy wont win anything soon. The Lakers for one has figured him out and have assigned magnificent rotations to block him from entering the paint, kudos to Jackson.`


Huh? So Lebron having a bad game means he's exposed? Lebron and Kobe both had a bad game but The Lakers won cause of Odom who play great 28 points with 17 rebounds. If Lebron exposed then Kobe exposed with just 19 points, 2 assist, 3 rebounds. I don't want to hear Kobe excuse of being sick. If a great player like Kobe can play even being sick then that player can play great no matter what. I've seen great players being sick and still play great. It's just that today both Kobe and Lebron didn't play great point blank.


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

kobe and lebron should just have a PPV one on one make a load of cash and settle the debate already

would each player get paid an insane amount like a flloyd fight if PPV matches existed?


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Lakers are just a better team than the Cavs. I can't believe the majority of people actually thought the Cavs would beat the Lakers in a 7 game series only a week ago. Kobe and LeBron usually just cancel each other out. Look at the rest of the rosters, it's not even close.


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

rayz789 said:


> Huh? So Lebron having a bad game means he's exposed? Lebron and Kobe both had a bad game but The Lakers won cause of Odom who play great 28 points with 17 rebounds. If Lebron exposed then Kobe exposed with just 19 points, 2 assist, 3 rebounds. I don't want to hear Kobe excuse of being sick. If a great player like Kobe can play even being sick then that player can play great no matter what. I've seen great players being sick and still play great. It's just that today both Kobe and Lebron didn't play great point blank.


You and the person you quoted may have just written the two dumbest posts I've read on here in a while(omit all of SPMJ's). Yes you're right Lebron wasn't exposed, not even close. And he obviously has improved his game. But are you kidding me by saying that being sick doesn't allow for bad performances? Just because Jordan did it? No wait, Kobe has had amazing games when he's been sick today just wasn't one of them. Having a great game while being sick is not the rule it's the exception.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

thug_immortal8 said:


> You and the person you quoted may have just written the two dumbest posts I've read on here in a while


:lol:


----------



## rayz789 (Oct 30, 2008)

thug_immortal8 said:


> You and the person you quoted may have just written the two dumbest posts I've read on here in a while(omit all of SPMJ's). Yes you're right Lebron wasn't exposed, not even close. And he obviously has improved his game. But are you kidding me by saying that being sick doesn't allow for bad performances? Just because Jordan did it? No wait, Kobe has had amazing games when he's been sick today just wasn't one of them. Having a great game while being sick is not the rule it's the exception.


Well many want to compare Kobe to Jordan so if Jordan still play great while being sick then why can't the great Kobe? Nah i'm being serious alot of great players that's been sick has had a great game. Like i said both Lebron and Kobe didn't play well. I didn't say Kobe is exposed. Great players are allow to have bad games here and there but i don't want to hear those sick bs excuses crap is the reason for a bad game. The player of the game in the cavs vs the lakers game is clearly Odom.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Everyone knows the player of the game was Odom. And given the circumstances, I'm not sure why everyone is saying Kobe didn't play well.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

kinda hard to compare both players in today's game anyways. so many times lebron kicked the ball out today and his teammates couldn't do anything offensively (at least in the 2nd half), yet kobe didn't even have to initiate the offense and his team won.

oh and i think the cavs are way overrated, it's lakers/celtics/spurs that are the league's top 3.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

The arc Kobe is putting on his jump shot now when LeBron tries to block his jumper is a thing of beauty. LeBron might be better off just laying off a bit, and allow Kobe to shoot his normal jump shot, because it seems every time LeBron tries to block Kobes jump shot, Kobe puts that extra arc on it, and it's nothing but Net! Pretty cool to see how Kobe can alternate his jump shot to be effective against certain players.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

rayz789 said:


> Well many want to compare Kobe to Jordan so if Jordan still play great while being sick then why can't the great Kobe? Nah i'm being serious alot of great players that's been sick has had a great game. Like i said both Lebron and Kobe didn't play well. I didn't say Kobe is exposed. Great players are allow to have bad games here and there but i don't want to hear those sick bs excuses crap is the reason for a bad game. The player of the game in the cavs vs the lakers game is clearly Odom.


Explain to me how Kobe had a bad game. He nearly shot 50% 8-17 19pts couple of assists and rebounds, and contributed in keeping Lebron on check. How is that a bad game? IMO that's a good game, not a great game but a good one.


----------

